# Need to compare...is this a normal battery usage graph?



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the S3 and compared to my Galaxy Nexus, there is a bunch more little blips on the display here where the phone was awake but the screen is not on. With my nexus, the awake and screen on were almost identical and nothing like this.










How does this compare to everyone elses?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

What is your screen on time? That helps when comparing battery stats. I would say your draining a little fast, but I don't know what your screen time looks like. I get, on average, 4 hours screen time on 24+ hours of battery.

Your phone will be awake when the screen is off. There must be something checking data or running in the background. You can use something like betterbatterystats or GSam battery monitor, to give you a little more detail as to what is running.

Edit: some of my battery stats for International S3


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> What is your screen on time? That helps when comparing battery stats. I would say your draining a little fast, but I don't know what your screen time looks like. I get, on average, 4 hours screen time on 24+ hours of battery.
> 
> Your phone will be awake when the screen is off. There must be something checking data or running in the background. You can use something like betterbatterystats or GSam battery monitor, to give you a little more detail as to what is running.


Yea thanks for the advice man. I did install BetterBatteryStats and found that RILJ(phone) and Google Maps to be the main culprits of the issue.

I honestly have had the phone for like 3 days now so I havnt been able to run it down fully from 100% to zero.

I also run 100% brightness all the time, so my battery life will be worse than the average person.

I will try to compare, is that 4+hrs, is that 4g,3g, or wifi? also what brightness?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Yea thanks for the advice man. I did install BetterBatteryStats and found that RILJ(phone) and Google Maps to be the main culprits of the issue.
> 
> I honestly have had the phone for like 3 days now so I havnt been able to run it down fully from 100% to zero.
> 
> ...


I updated my post with screenies.

I guess I should say I have a different phone as well. International quad-core. So I'm on HSPA+ for data. GSM phones are known to use less power than CDMA. The same thing goes for HSPA+ compared to LTE. So my stats are probably irrelevant to yours









A big thing that helps is the screen brightness. So you would be chewing through power a lot quicker. I use CM10s Automatic Backlight settings to keep my phone dim. Almost half of what the phone comes with stock. Helps a ton with battery.

I also noticed that I was getting better signal than you. I have a bunch of green in my Mobile network signal. You have none. That also plays a huge roll in battery life.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I see LOTS of awake bars when your screen is off. I'd check your syncs off the top of my head. Make sure weather isn't set to update too often or widgets with those type of deals. Same with Facebook/Twitter/G+/etc. Set to push if you can, and turn off any notifications you don't use. Do you get LOTS of emails/texts too? That could be causing that.

Personally, I get ~16-24 hours depending on usage, LTE for most of the time. Usually around 3 hours of screen time. On AOSP. I don't screw with my syncs and widgets too much as I just need to get it through the day, so I could care less if goes past the 16 hour mark or so. I charge it every night. I also run fairly lightweight though too (I usually only keep 20-30 user apps on the phone at any given time). If I got into it like I did on my DX and tracked down every wakelock and managed my screen time and brightness I could probably push 28 hours+; tbh I just can't be arsed. The phone is meeting my needs so I'm A-OK with that; managing battery life that hardcore gets to the point of diminishing returns.

This is of course with the disclosure that EVERYONE'S battery life is going to be different. Mine, yours, your dog's... you get the idea.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Yea thanks for the advice man. I did install BetterBatteryStats and found that RILJ(phone) and Google Maps to be the main culprits of the issue.
> 
> I honestly have had the phone for like 3 days now so I havnt been able to run it down fully from 100% to zero.
> 
> ...


If you have location history or latitude enabled in maps that will definitely cause more wake events, and more battery drain. If you do have those turned on and would like to keep them on, there's not much you can do.

There are a couple third party apps in the market that can handle automatic location updates with user configurable options, which may help a bit.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks very much, you both have been quite helpful.

I do have very little sync which is why I thought it something was off.

I think it has to do with WiFi and Google Maps actually after talking to the Betterbatterystats dev. Just going to have to live with it.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Thanks very much, you both have been quite helpful.
> 
> I do have very little sync which is why I thought it something was off.
> 
> I think it has to do with WiFi and Google Maps actually after talking to the Betterbatterystats dev. Just going to have to live with it.


Yup, Google Maps does that. That's always suggestion #1 I have whenever someone asks about battery life? Do you have Facebook or Maps installed? If so kill it. Unless you need it like you said, but understand they are going to cause issues.

Both will auto-start if you kill them - which is fine (don't flame about task killers, I'm just using it as an example!) the issue isn't with holding RAM. Both apps hold the CPU as well, which is where the battery drain comes in. If you get third-party CPU apps and watch it and kill Google Maps or Facebook you will see them start right back up start chewing into the CPU again. Its obnoxious. I'd like to say they have a reason for it (with Google Maps being so integrated into other apps and the location-based services I can see that) but in reality its probably some poor coding too. Most def. with Facebook app, ESPECIALLY if you have contact syncs setup. I remember trying to sync Facebook pics to my contacts once using the official app. I left it on WIFI for an hour. I came back and it had eaten through 30% of my battery. Ridiculous (this was on my old DX)


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Yup, Google Maps does that. That's always suggestion #1 I have whenever someone asks about battery life? Do you have Facebook or Maps installed? If so kill it. Unless you need it like you said, but understand they are going to cause issues.
> 
> Both will auto-start if you kill them - which is fine (don't flame about task killers, I'm just using it as an example!) the issue isn't with holding RAM. Both apps hold the CPU as well, which is where the battery drain comes in. If you get third-party CPU apps and watch it and kill Google Maps or Facebook you will see them start right back up start chewing into the CPU again. Its obnoxious. I'd like to say they have a reason for it (with Google Maps being so integrated into other apps and the location-based services I can see that) but in reality its probably some poor coding too. Most def. with Facebook app, ESPECIALLY if you have contact syncs setup. I remember trying to sync Facebook pics to my contacts once using the official app. I left it on WIFI for an hour. I came back and it had eaten through 30% of my battery. Ridiculous (this was on my old DX)


Damnnnnnn.

I don't use Facebook actually, just HaxSync for the contact pics sync.

It just surprises me that a GOOGLE app on a GOOGLE operating system would be causing these issues. 3rd party app, sure, but a google app? Come on.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you signed out of latitude yet? If not then do that now. Under your account in settings go to location and disable all latitude stuff.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Have you signed out of latitude yet? If not then do that now. Under your account in settings go to location and disable all latitude stuff.


Thank you, I did do this.

I also just found this link in the BBS thread on XDA using AutoStarts(skip step 1/2)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29420959&postcount=7059


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just turned off the Traffic card since it comes up a lot and I dont use it anymore. Think this might help


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn, just got that overnight

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

